# Guild Sequoia amp



## Olesquir (Feb 8, 2017)

Hey everyone, I'm new on the forum and sorry for my poor english but i'm a french speaking Canadian. 

I own a an exceedingly rare and very cool Guild Sequoia acoustic combo which dates from the early 90's. 

Love it, all USA solid oak cab, 160w, chorus + "Rototron This is Handmade solid oak finger jointed cabinet, 2x80 watt, 4x8" speakers plus bullit tweeter, cane grill. 

There is not much info on the web so anybody know it? It's a real piece of collection and i was wondering hown much it worth.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't know anything about the Sequoia but welcome to the forum! Don't worry about your English. I just wish my French was half that good.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Blue Book of Guitar Amplifier Values - G700 SEQUOIA ACOUSTIC SS AMPLIFIERS G700 SEQUOIA

Blue Book of Guitar Amplifier Values - ACOUSTIC SS AMPLIFIERS ACOUSTIC SS AMPLIFIERS


----------



## Olesquir (Feb 8, 2017)

Robert1950 said:


> Blue Book of Guitar Amplifier Values - G700 SEQUOIA ACOUSTIC SS AMPLIFIERS G700 SEQUOIA
> 
> Blue Book of Guitar Amplifier Values - ACOUSTIC SS AMPLIFIERS ACOUSTIC SS AMPLIFIERS


Hi Robert, yeah i found that link before but i'll have to pay just for one information. I tought someone would know and share the information but that's ok.
Thank you anyway


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I have seen an Aspen in good condition at pawnshop. Their asking price was $500 CDN. I am sure they (the pawnshop), got it for about $50. The pawnshops claim that they do their homework on the internet. Maybe you should too.

An hour or so of deep searching will come up with more asking prices, and maybe a few actual selling prices. Bottom line is it is worth what someone is willing to pay. I am sure that you will find more stories about being given one, or finding it for a steal. That is my experience.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Olesquir (Feb 8, 2017)

Tone Chaser said:


> I have seen an Aspen in good condition at pawnshop. Their asking price was $500 CDN. I am sure they (the pawnshop), got it for about $50. The pawnshops claim that they do their homework on the internet. Maybe you should too.
> 
> An hour or so of deep searching will come up with more asking prices, and maybe a few actual selling prices. Bottom line is it is worth what someone is willing to pay. I am sure that you will find more stories about being given one, or finding it for a steal. That is my experience.
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


Thx Tone Chaser. 

Before enter the forum, i did a lot of search and i'm good in searching. I also asked to many friends guitar players and to my guitar teacher and nobody really know or even saw one before. The only info that I found was in England, around 2009, a guy bought one for 998 pounds! I also found a pic, the electric specs and the owner manual but that's all. No info on the price so thank's for your post for the Aspen.

Guild built 3 models, the small one was the Aspen, the medium one was The Tamarack and the big one was The Sequoia - G700 and G1000.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Guild is now owned by Fender. Perhaps an email or phone call or two can get you better results.

I think that perhaps a few thousand of these were sold, of all models. This is just hunch.


----------



## Olesquir (Feb 8, 2017)

I just email to [email protected] and i'll see. I'll keep you informed. Thank's for your help.


----------



## Olesquir (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi everyone, here's the answer of Fender representant. Seem like nobody know nothing on those amp. :

*Brett Leasure* (Fender)

Feb 14, 09:44 MST

Hello Olivier,

Unfortunately we don't have any information on this product since we acquired Guild in 1995, and have divested from them recently as well. I wish I could be of more help!

Thanks,

Brett Leasure
Fender Musical Instruments Corp.
17600 N. Perimeter Drive, Suite 100
Scottsdale, AZ 85255
Telephone: (480) 845-5144
Fax: 480-367-5262
E-Mail: [email protected]


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I know Fender does a good job of buying up the competition, taking what they want, repurposing the factory, then go belly up; sell off things in senseless manner; until they are the only game in town. Then they leave town, the factory empty, people out of work. Hello China.

Fender did the same thing to Tacoma. A Tacoma can be a beauty of a guitar. At least I know mine is.

You needed to find an old Fender employee who actually gave a damn, and knew what was going on. Brett is likely one of the new generation. The early '90's was not that long ago.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I suggest you join thus forum

Let'sTalkGuild


----------



## Olesquir (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks Rollingdam, Brett from Fender send me another email in witch he proposed me _'' to check the current Guild website as it appears they have a 'community board' where you might find some answers''.
_
That's want i will do and also your forum suggestion.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Olesquir (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks again Rollingdam, it was the right place to go. All the info on Guild are there.


----------

